# Temperature for the Tiger



## mfcphil (2 Mar 2010)

Getting some Tiger Shrimp delivered and was wondering what water temp suits them....Tank is 26C at the moment


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Mar 2010)

A quick google suggests 26 might be a little warm, though different pages give different max temps.  Generally 68 - 75 F (75 deg F = approx 24 deg C)

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/tiger_shrimp.shtml


----------



## Nick16 (2 Mar 2010)

shrimp like it cooler. i have a tank at about 20C and my amano's and cherries seem to love it. 
stick around the 24 and you should be ok. if you could get 23 that would be better.


----------



## mfcphil (2 Mar 2010)

Silly question is 24C ok for the fish?


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

If you let us know what sort we may be able to help better


----------



## mfcphil (2 Mar 2010)

Temp now at 25C

Harlequins, ottos, black neons, gold rams,

Will be adding more as its a new tank


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

24'c should be fine but i wouldnt go much lower personaly.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
Rams don't like "low" temperatures, they would be happier at 27- 28oC.
cheers Darrel


----------



## mfcphil (3 Mar 2010)

sticking at 25C for now see how we go


----------



## mfcphil (4 Mar 2010)

will gold rams eat tiger shrimp?


----------



## mr. luke (5 Mar 2010)

Quite possiably.
You could go for the 'breed faster than they can eat' aproach.


----------



## mfcphil (5 Mar 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Quite possiably.
> You could go for the 'breed faster than they can eat' aproach.



    know what you men....I found them this morning, think they are a little shy and went in hiding for two days after tank introduction


----------

